# herhaling (pronunciation)



## flying_lahmacun

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb er een vraag over de uitspraak van het woord 'herhaling'. Elke dag als ik met de trein naar mijn werk ga, wordt er op station iets omgeroepen, meestal over het vertrek of de vertraging van treinen. Dit gebeurt twee keer per omroep en tussen de zinnen zegt de omroepster, een ingespeelde stem, 'herhaling', alleen maar dat ik, ook als ik heel goed luister, slechts 'erhaling' hoor. Is 'erhaling' dus ook en goede en geaccepteerde uitspraak van 'herhaling'? En is dit een geval van 'h-deletie'?

Bij voorbaat bedankt voor jullie uitleg


----------



## AllegroModerato

Nee, "erhaling" kan niet. In Nederland tenminste. Ik kom zelf ook vaak op treinstations en het is me nooit opgevallen. Ik zal er eens op letten.


----------



## flying_lahmacun

Bedankt voor je antwoord, AllegroModerato. Ik hoor graag hoe jij de omroep begrijpt. Ik ben bijna zeker dat er geen 'h' te horen is, maar het zou wel kunnen dat mijn oren, hoe dan ook, zich vergissen.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Bekijk deze twee filmpjes eens:
1
2

Zijn dit de automatische omroepberichten die je bedoelt? Bij het tweede filmpje is de _h_ misschien iets minder duidelijk waar te nemen, maar ze zegt hem wel.


----------



## flying_lahmacun

AllegroModerato said:


> Bekijk deze twee filmpjes eens:
> 1
> 2
> 
> Zijn dit de automatische omroepberichten die je bedoelt? Bij het tweede filmpje is de _h_ misschien iets minder duidelijk waar te nemen, maar ze zegt hem wel.


Bedankt voor de links, AllegroModerato. Ik bedoel precies de automatische omroepbericht van de tweede link. Ik kan er simpelweg nog steeds geen 'h' horen in het begin van het woord. Vind je dat die manier van uitspraak gewoon is? Ik snap het zelf eigenlijk niet, want gewoon heb ik er geen moeite om een 'h' in het begin van een woord te herkennen en ook mijn eigen eerste taal kent er een 'word-initial' 'h', al ietjes meer voorop gesproken, denk ik (dat lijkt me ook het probleem). Misschien weten anderen hier meer van

Edit: Na nog een keer luisteren lijkt het me alsof de omroepster inademt en dan 'erhaling' zegt. Kloppt dat?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Hmmm, ik hoor eigenlijk niets ongewoons. Laten we wachten op de mening van andere forumleden.


----------



## marrish

De ''h'' lijkt mij ook niet duidelijk gearticuleerd en het heeft waarschijnlijk te maken met de intonatie.


----------



## bibibiben

De h in filmpje 2 is wel te horen, maar lijkt een valse start te maken. Misschien had ze heel even een kikker in haar keel? Verder moet ik toegeven: de h's in bijvoorbeeld 'Hannover Hauptbahnhof' in datzelfde bericht zijn veel duidelijker gearticuleerd, op het overdrevene af zelfs.


----------



## flying_lahmacun

Bedankt voor de verdere discussie, AllegroModerato, marrish en bibibiben. I wou net schrijven dat ik, in vergelijking met de twee duidelijke h's van 'Hauptbahnhof', echt geen h in 'herhaling' kan herkennen. Maar goed als jullie zeggen dat er eentje inzit, dan zal ik het geloven. Maar een vraagje heb ik nog: Is dat een allgemene en goede uitspraak van 'herhaling'? Ik denk dat ik dit woord nog nooit op deze manier uitgesproken op straat heb gehoord.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik kan met de beste wil van de wereld ook geen "h" horen aan het begin van "herhaling".

Nu is het menselijk gehoor zeer subjectief; je meent dingen te horen die er niet zijn omdat ze er nu eenmaal horen te zijn. Ik herinner me een nogal geanimeerde discussie in het forum Spaans waar ik het aandurfde te beweren dat een "s" voor een dubbele "r" in het Spaans meestal niet wordt uitgesproken. Vele native speakers beweerden bij hoog en bij laag dat die wel altijd werd uitgesproken... tot een professor Spaanse fonologie (ook een native Spaanse spreekster) interveniëerde en zegde dat het gewoon te bewijzen was (en ook bewezen was) met spectogrammen dat die "s" inderdaad meestal wegviel. Toen gaven ook de meeste andere native speakers toe dat, als ze er inderdaad echt gingen op letten, die "s" inderdaad niet wordt uitgesproken.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Volledig mee eens. Ik denk overigens dat de akoestiek van het gebouw er voor iets tussen zit dat de h in het begin bijna onhoorbaar is. 

Zoals Peter al zei heeft het menselijk brein de neiging om volledige zinnen te interpreteren in plaats van afzonderlijke woorden. De h wordt dus automatisch ingevuld omdat _erhaling_ geen andere betekenis kan hebben binnen de context van deze NS mededeling.  Moest het hier over een ander woord en/of andere context gaan, dan denk ik dat verwarring wel degelijk mogelijk was.

Anekdote: Ik was hier ooit getuige van een discussie tussen collega's die net terug van vakantie in Frankrijk waren. Fransen spreken een r in een re combinatie op het einde van een woord bijna niet uit en de discussie ging precies over het feit of Louvre moest worden uigesproken als "Loof".

Groetjes Herman


----------



## bibibiben

flying_lahmacun said:


> Maar een vraagje heb ik nog: Is dat een allgemene en goede uitspraak van 'herhaling'? Ik denk dat ik dit woord nog nooit op deze manier uitgesproken op straat heb gehoord.



Er zijn twee manieren om in het Nederlands de h uit te spreken. Ten eerste als een zogeheten stemhebbende glottale fricatief, oftewel [ɦ]. Dit is de klank die je ook hoort als je luidruchtig uitademt, dus met trillende stembanden. Ten tweede is het mogelijk om de h uit te spreken als een stemloze glottale fricatief, dus . Dit is de klank die je hoort als je een glas bewasemt om het op te poetsen. De stembanden trillen dan dus niet mee. Ik heb de indruk dat in Nederland de [ɦ] veel gebruikelijker is dan de . De weinigen in mijn omgeving die systematisch een  laten horen, hebben vrijwel allemaal een anglofone achtergrond.

Wat misschien ook wel interessant is: een stomme e gevolgd door [ɦ] is vaak nauwelijks nog te horen. Dus 'behoort' kan zeker in snel gesproken Nederlands klinken als [bɦo:rt]. In nog sneller gesproken Nederlands kan ook de [ɦ] zelf vrijwel niet meer te horen zijn, waardoor een woord als 'behoort' kan gaan klinken als [bo:rt]. Niet navolgenswaardig, maar het is wel iets om bij het luisteren rekening mee te houden. Overigens kunnen snelle sprekers tal van andere klanken inslikken. Niet alleen [ə] en [ɦ] lopen het risico te worden verdonkeremaand. Een woord als 'natuurlijk' klinkt meer dan eens als 'tuuk' en 'eigenlijk' kan bij snelle sprekers worden ingekort tot 'eik'.

Dan nog even over die omroepster uit YouTubefilmpje 2: ze laat in alle h-woorden een zeer duidelijke [ɦ] horen, behalve in het woord 'herhaling'. De eerste h in dat woord heeft veel weg van een stemloze glottale fricatief, voorafgegaan door een glottisslag. Een ongebruikelijke combinatie, maar, zoals flying_lahmacun ook al suggereerde, het kan zijn dat ze op dat punt een fractie van 'n seconde in de knoop kwam met haar ademhaling. Of ze wilde een opkomend kikkertje in de keel de pas afsnijden. In elk geval is het niet bepaald een uitspraak om te imiteren.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Er zijn twee manieren om in het Nederlands de h uit te spreken. Ten eerste als een zogeheten stemhebbende glottale fricatief, oftewel [ɦ]. Dit is de klank die je ook hoort als je luidruchtig uitademt, dus met trillende stembanden. Ten tweede is het mogelijk om de h uit te spreken als een stemloze glottale fricatief, dus . Dit is de klank die je hoort als je een glas bewasemt om het op te poetsen. De stembanden trillen dan dus niet mee. Ik heb de indruk dat in Nederland de [ɦ] veel gebruikelijker is dan de . De weinigen in mijn omgeving die systematisch een  laten horen, hebben vrijwel allemaal een anglofone achtergrond.
> 
> Wat misschien ook wel interessant is: een stomme e gevolgd door [ɦ] is vaak nauwelijks nog te horen. Dus 'behoort' kan zeker in snel gesproken Nederlands klinken als [bɦo:rt]. In nog sneller gesproken Nederlands kan ook de [ɦ] zelf vrijwel niet meer te horen zijn, waardoor een woord als 'behoort' kan gaan klinken als [bo:rt]. Niet navolgenswaardig, maar het is wel iets om bij het luisteren rekening mee te houden. Overigens kunnen snelle sprekers tal van andere klanken inslikken. Niet alleen [ə] en [ɦ] lopen het risico te worden verdonkeremaand. Een woord als 'natuurlijk' klinkt meer dan eens als 'tuuk' en 'eigenlijk' kan bij snelle sprekers worden ingekort tot 'eik'.
> 
> Dan nog even over die omroepster uit YouTubefilmpje 2: ze laat in alle h-woorden een zeer duidelijke [ɦ] horen, behalve in het woord 'herhaling'. De eerste h in dat woord heeft veel weg van een stemloze glottale fricatief, voorafgegaan door een glottisslag. Een ongebruikelijke combinatie, maar, zoals flying_lahmacun ook al suggereerde, het kan zijn dat ze op dat punt een fractie van 'n seconde in de knoop kwam met haar ademhaling. Of ze wilde een opkomend kikkertje in de keel de pas afsnijden. In elk geval is het niet bepaald een uitspraak om te imiteren.




Impressionant.
Omdat ik Vlaming ben, zou ik je wel eens het tema van de zachte en de harde g willen zien behandelen. Wij gebruiken de zachte g, de Nederlanders de harde g. Zal ik er een draad over openen?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Impressionant.
> Omdat ik Vlaming ben, zou ik je wel eens het tema van de zachte en de harde g willen zien behandelen. Wij gebruiken de zachte g, de Nederlanders de harde g. Zal ik er een draad over openen?



Over de zachte g en harde g is al erg veel gezegd, denk ik. De ontelbare verschijningsvormen van bijvoorbeeld de r in het Nederlands taalgebied vind ik stiekem veel interessanter. Maar open gerust een draadje. Anderen hebben misschien veel lezenswaardigs te melden!


----------



## flying_lahmacun

bibibiben said:


> Er zijn twee manieren om in het Nederlands de h uit te spreken. Ten eerste als een zogeheten stemhebbende glottale fricatief, oftewel [ɦ]. Dit is de klank die je ook hoort als je luidruchtig uitademt, dus met trillende stembanden. Ten tweede is het mogelijk om de h uit te spreken als een stemloze glottale fricatief, dus . Dit is de klank die je hoort als je een glas bewasemt om het op te poetsen. De stembanden trillen dan dus niet mee. Ik heb de indruk dat in Nederland de [ɦ] veel gebruikelijker is dan de . De weinigen in mijn omgeving die systematisch een  laten horen, hebben vrijwel allemaal een anglofone achtergrond.
> 
> Wat misschien ook wel interessant is: een stomme e gevolgd door [ɦ] is vaak nauwelijks nog te horen. Dus 'behoort' kan zeker in snel gesproken Nederlands klinken als [bɦo:rt]. In nog sneller gesproken Nederlands kan ook de [ɦ] zelf vrijwel niet meer te horen zijn, waardoor een woord als 'behoort' kan gaan klinken als [bo:rt]. Niet navolgenswaardig, maar het is wel iets om bij het luisteren rekening mee te houden. Overigens kunnen snelle sprekers tal van andere klanken inslikken. Niet alleen [ə] en [ɦ] lopen het risico te worden verdonkeremaand. Een woord als 'natuurlijk' klinkt meer dan eens als 'tuuk' en 'eigenlijk' kan bij snelle sprekers worden ingekort tot 'eik'.
> 
> Dan nog even over die omroepster uit YouTubefilmpje 2: ze laat in alle h-woorden een zeer duidelijke [ɦ] horen, behalve in het woord 'herhaling'. De eerste h in dat woord heeft veel weg van een stemloze glottale fricatief, voorafgegaan door een glottisslag. Een ongebruikelijke combinatie, maar, zoals flying_lahmacun ook al suggereerde, het kan zijn dat ze op dat punt een fractie van 'n seconde in de knoop kwam met haar ademhaling. Of ze wilde een opkomend kikkertje in de keel de pas afsnijden. In elk geval is het niet bepaald een uitspraak om te imiteren.



Helemaal bedankt, bibibiben, voor de verdere uitleg. Dit maakt de uitspraak van 'h' in het Nederlands heel duidelijk voor mij. Ik heb er echter nog een vraag (mijn excuses): Zijn er misschien binnen het Nederlands ook regionale verschillen wat de uitspraak van 'h' betreft? Peterg zei boven dat hij een 'h' in het begin van een woord nooit zou uitspreken, dus zou dit, zeg maar, ook voor woorden zoals herdenking en hervormen geldig zijn, vermoed ik. Is deze vorm van 'h-delitie' kenmerkend voor de hele nederlandse taalgebied in Belgie? Ook was ik eens in Zeeland en daar leek het, vor mijn ongeoefende oortjes tenminste, alsof de Zeeuwsen een heel 'aparte' 'h' hadden.


----------



## bibibiben

flying_lahmacun said:


> Peterg zei boven dat hij een 'h' in het begin van een woord nooit zou uitspreken, dus zou dit, zeg maar, ook voor woorden zoals herdenking en hervormen geldig zijn, vermoed ik.



Zo bedoelde Peterdg zijn opmerking niet. Hij bedoelde dat hij de eerste h in 'herhaling' zoals deze klonk in het tweede YouTubefilmpje, niet kon horen.



flying_lahmacun said:


> Is deze vorm van 'h-delitie' kenmerkend voor de hele nederlandse taalgebied in Belgie? Ook was ik eens in Zeeland en daar leek het, vor mijn ongeoefende oortjes tenminste, alsof de Zeeuwsen een heel 'aparte' 'h' hadden.



Volgens mij komt in Nederland h-deletie eigenlijk alleen maar in delen van Zeeland voor. In België is h-deletie een minder zeldzaam fenomeen, geloof ik. Wat je daar trouwens ook ziet, is dat de g, die normaal als [ɣ] wordt uitgesproken, als  of [ɦ] wordt uitgesproken. Dus de  of [ɦ] verdwijnt niet, maar duikt op andere plekken op. Wellicht kunnen de Vlaamse posters meer interessante details erover vertellen?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Zo bedoelde Peterdg zijn opmerking niet. Hij bedoelde dat hij de eerste h in 'herhaling' zoals deze klonk in het tweede YouTubefilmpje, niet kon horen.


Inderdaad.


> Volgens mij komt in Nederland h-deletie eigenlijk alleen maar in delen van Zeeland voor. In België is h-deletie een minder zeldzaam fenomeen, geloof ik.


 Ik weet het niet. 





> Wat je daar trouwens ook ziet, is dat de g, die normaal als [ɣ] wordt uitgesproken, als  of [ɦ] wordt uitgesproken. Dus de  of [ɦ] verdwijnt niet, maar duikt op andere plekken op. Wellicht kunnen de Vlaamse posters meer interessante details erover vertellen?


Inderdaad. Vooral West-Vlamingen hebben problemen met "h" en "g". De boutade is dat ze "g" zeggen waar "h" staat en omgekeerd.  Het is een beetje ingewikkelder maar daar komt het wel ongeveer op neer.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Volgens mij komt in Nederland h-deletie eigenlijk alleen maar in delen van Zeeland voor. In België is h-deletie een minder zeldzaam fenomeen, geloof ik. Wat je daar trouwens ook ziet, is dat de g, die normaal als [ɣ] wordt uitgesproken, als  of [ɦ] wordt uitgesproken. Dus de  of [ɦ] verdwijnt niet, maar duikt op andere plekken op. Wellicht kunnen de Vlaamse posters meer interessante details erover vertellen?



Lang geleden had ik een leraar die stelsematig de h niet uitsprak, geen enkele. Dat was werkelijk de risée van de klas. 
Klinkt heel onnatuurlijk en grappig.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland strekt h-deletie zich verder uit dan ik dacht. Ik las op www.vlieland-info.nl/vlielandsetaal.html het volgende:

"Er zijn in Nederland twee grote aaneengesloten gebieden waar de 'h' niet wordt uitgesproken: Zeeland en het westen van Brabant is het ene gebied, West-Overijssel en Zuid-Drente het andere. Zeeland en Brabant grenzen aan Vlaanderen, eveneens zonder 'h', en Vlaanderen heeft dat verschijnsel weer overgenomen uit het Franse taalgebied. Voor Overijssel moeten we denken aan de elite in de IJsselsteden Kampen, Zwolle en Deventer, die in de Franse tijd het Frans ging imiteren, uit snobistische overwegingen. Het weglaten van de 'h' geldt trouwens nog steeds als heel erg Frans; denk bijvoorbeeld maar aan de populaire (Engelse) serie 'allo, allo'.


Zowel vanuit Zeeland als vanuit Overijssel is de 'h'-loosheid uitgestraald naar een paar andere plaatsen, die allemaal aan de kust liggen. De Zeeuwse 'h'-loosheid werd over de Noordzee ge-transporteerd naar Vlaardingen, Scheveningen, Noordwijk en zelfs Egmond. De West-Overijsselse 'h'-loosheid bereikte over Zuiderzee en Waddenzee Schokland, Urk, Volendam, Marken, Enkhuizen, en dus ook Vlieland. Aan de randen van het 'h'-loze gebied is het verschijnsel overigens ook weer verdwenen. Een kaart met alle plaatsen waar de dialecten geen 'h' kennen uit het begin van de twintigste eeuwlaat een veel ruimere verspreiding zien dan bijvoorbeeld een kaart die in de naoorlogse periode is gemaakt. Tot de plaatsen waar de 'h'-loosheid op een gegeven moment weer is verdwenen, behoort ook Vlieland."


----------

